# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Pieprzyk na nodzie zmienil ksztalt

## pytam

Pojawiło mi sie cos takiego na nodze koło pachwiny. Wydaje mi sie ze wczesniej tam byl pieprzyk

Zapodaj.Net - Darmowy hosting zdjęć i obrazków bez rejestracji! Zapodaj swoje zdjęcia znajomym!

Co to za cholerstwo? czy to czerniak ?

----------


## Karaoke

Niezbyt ładnie to wygląda - jak najszybciej skonsultuj się z dermatologiem.

----------

